# Bottle Suppliers



## Dallas (Oct 30, 2006)

What supplier(s) are you all getting your bottles from?


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought a few cases of bottles from a local who sells winemaking supplies. But I think it's much better to just buy some cases of wine and recycle.


----------



## Luc (Nov 6, 2006)

Each year my girlfriend an I visit a folk festival here in Holland.
And each year the people who organise it ask the same question: same as last year Luc ????

Then they save the wine bottles from the bar for me.
This August I drove home with 200 empty bottles


----------



## smurfe (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry again for replying to an older post. Dallas, do you live in Dallas TX. or is your name Dallas? If you live in Dallas, head over to the Winemakers Toystore aka Finevine Wines in Carrollton. That is my retailer and he has a great selection of bottles and good prices. He keeps everything in-stock as well so you can pick it up and go. George is a heck of a nice guy to who has customer service traits I have yet to see topped. 

If you don't live in Dallas TX. I suggest you shop around and find a place fairly close to order them from or see if there are any local brew shops. Closer retailers will save on shipping charges. And as suggested by others you can always recycle. Ask at restaurants or bars if they will save bottles for you. Lot of work cleaning them but you can save a ton of money.

Smurfe


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 4, 2007)

I too have been relying on friends and my own wine drinking for bottles. This is pretty easy, since all of our friends drink wine. In fact, I was 3 bottles shy of getting almost the same kind of bottles for my whole batch. I have made a request to friends on the types I prefer and it works. I think I will take Luc's suggestion and ask for them from the local wine bar!

I did just create a new forum thread yesterday on the process I take to clean off recycled bottles. Don't worry, it is pretty easy if you follow my process, considering some labels use some extra glue, which is a pain if you just use a razor blade!


----------

